# Another They Are Still Out There Thread



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 10, 2016)

I have always seen the I found this hanging in the rafters from the original owners posts. Well today my number came up. Walked into a normal looking garage sale and this disc Orange Krate was hanging in the rafters untouched for 40 years. Lovely people but as always amazes me they said that "we have a sight unseen offer" but they worked with me and it came home. My first Krate. My birthday is next week so talked the wife into it as an early present. Most I have ever paid for a bike.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 10, 2016)

Incredible! You gotta love these stories/finds.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jun 10, 2016)

That should clean up nice....Great find


----------



## vastingray (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratulations great find


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats! Stories like these keep us lookin! Ride on!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 11, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh my! Now you're walking on the wild side Bob.   Very nice example, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 14, 2016)

................ AWSOME FIND ................


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 23, 2016)

Great Story...I guess it was your turn to get a "goodie". I will clean up very nice.


----------

